
Let a 'Human Uber' Live Your Life So You Don't Have To - rmason
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/paq7xb/human-uber-ipad-masks-vgtrn
======
rmason
There are times you're working on a bleeding edge technology when all of a
sudden one of the developers behind it is speaking and taking questions at a
SF user group. But the meeting won't be recorded or live streamed.

I definitely would pay for someone to attend in my place. Being able to stand
up and ask questions would be a big plus.

